
ASIC Regtech Monitoring Promotions Symposium [pdf] - ASIC_REGTECH
https://asic.gov.au/media/5215061/asic-regtech-monitoring-financial-promotions-event-pack-2019.pdf
======
ASIC_REGTECH
Join the live stream on Sli.do from 10AM AEST Friday 2 August 2019.

